# problem to mount usb devices



## kellper (Nov 13, 2009)

i guys.

How can I mount another usb drive [/dev/sd0i], if I have already mounted an external hard drive in [/dev/sd0c]...
how can I mount both ?

```
aku@87$ mount 
/dev/wd0a on / type ffs (local)
/dev/wd0g on /home type ffs (local, nodev, nosuid)
/dev/wd0e on /tmp type ffs (local, nodev, nosuid)
/dev/wd0f on /usr type ffs (local, nodev)
/dev/wd0d on /var type ffs (local, nodev, nosuid)
/dev/sd0c on /hdd type ffs (local)
```
The error message I got when I've tried to mount [/dev/sd0i] is the follow :

```
aku@88$ sudo mount /dev/sd0i /mnt/usb/
Password:
mount_ffs: /dev/sd0i on /mnt/usb: Device not configured
```
If I try after umount [/dev/sd0c on /hdd type ffs (local)] works.

| Many Thanks in advance|~


----------



## trasz@ (Feb 6, 2010)

Are you sure you are using FreeBSD, and not NetBSD or OpenBSD?  ;-)


----------



## kellper (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks to reply trasz@ !

Yes, I'm using OpenBSD 4.6 .
I have to umount the external hard disk first in order to mount the usb. 
I mount the external hard driver under /dev/sd0*c* .
how can I mount both ?

thanks again.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 26, 2010)

Why aren't you asking at an OpenBSD forum or the OpenBSD section of DaemonForums? Can't you see this is confusing and possibly hazardous to your system?


----------

